# my thoughts as a uk member



## dave mcg (Jul 15, 2004)

dave mcg said:


> guys before i say my say i would like to state that this is absolutly not a flaming thread infact i would be bold enough to say that its almost an appreciation comment.
> 
> I have hardly been on piranha fury of late and bored the other day i thought why not cruise the forums for a few minutes.well an HOUR later i was still here reading the work of a master and i say that after taking my hat off if i was wearing one.
> 
> ...


also on uk forum


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi patriot


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Patriot is the guy always bitching about the Americans and their guns right? I didn't know is he was gay and black though!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Hi patriot


 Yup.:nod: Pretty pathetic.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

come on now. perhaps its his "partner".


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

ugh...worst thread ever? i dislike that guy even more now.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Uh guys, I think you missed the point. This post was satyrical and he was 'thanking' Patriot for creating threads intended to provoke and bait other p-fury members into getting into trouble.

A rather clever way of going about politely bashing on someone I should think.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

Im sure patiot planned this all in 2004 (check this guys join date) just to piss people off


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

patriot could play in traffic for all i care


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i see this ever popular member is picking up friend along the way


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

alan said:


> i see this ever popular member is picking up friend along the way


he's like president bush walking through congress.
everyone hates him but he's there to state his opinion and no one can say sh*t to him.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i will say one thing..hes cute at what he does


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I havnt got a problem with the guy personally, this is the internet he can say and think what he likes.
But to create another account to start a thread about himself is ever so slightly lame!!!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> I havnt got a problem with the guy personally, this is the internet he can say and think what he likes.


Same here. I don't agree with some of his opinions but opinions are like assholes and every asshole has an opinion...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> I havnt got a problem with the guy personally, this is the internet he can say and think what he likes.
> But to create another account to start a thread about himself is ever so slightly lame!!!


on your own then


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

The guy's an obvious troll who hasn't contributed to this site. I'm surprised he's still around.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

If you haven't tried the "Ignore" feature of this boards software, I suggest you try it. 
It works very well and if more people used it.... Well. 
Just try it..


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Uh guys, I think you missed the point. This post was satyrical and he was 'thanking' Patriot for creating threads intended to provoke and bait other p-fury members into getting into trouble.
> 
> A rather clever way of going about politely bashing on someone I should think.


is your`re suggestion that this post is satirical ironic?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

DrZoidberg said:


> If you haven't tried the "Ignore" feature of this boards software, I suggest you try it.
> It works very well and if more people used it.... Well.
> Just try it..


its been tried but surely the answer is to get rid of the problem,not mask it


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

dave mcg said:


> guys before i say my say i would like to state that this is absolutly not a flaming thread infact i would be bold enough to say that its almost an appreciation comment.
> 
> I have hardly been on piranha fury of late and bored the other day i thought why not cruise the forums for a few minutes.well an HOUR later i was still here reading the work of a master and i say that after taking my hat off if i was wearing one.
> 
> ...


also on uk forum
[/quote]

yet more thin discised abuse. you use sarcasm to hide the facts that you know nothing about me
i dont send up threads or make derailments.
my points about guns and every other issue are not "crap" and the fact that other members get into trouble is their fault not mine.
and who cares where i go for my holidays i only asked for advise .you pick on my colour and sexuality like its a offensive thing.

maybe you should spend more time taking on my points and less time looking for things to moan about.........get a life


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually, bringing gun control arguments into every post about someone's new guns would be derailment, IMO...and it is most certainly trolling. Please just stay out of those threads. Thank you.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

your points? you talk utter crap you moron - you get a life

try friends reunited...oh yeh you aint got none


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

alan said:


> your points? you talk utter crap you moron - you get a life
> 
> try friends reunited...oh yeh you aint got none


why say that? atleast i dont hate my job and take it out on others......moody man sould be your name not alan


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

lol this should be a new thread.... what everyones name actually should be.... but i gotta admit..... moody man was kinda lame


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

patriot said:


> guys before i say my say i would like to state that this is absolutly not a flaming thread infact i would be bold enough to say that its almost an appreciation comment.
> 
> I have hardly been on piranha fury of late and bored the other day i thought why not cruise the forums for a few minutes.well an HOUR later i was still here reading the work of a master and i say that after taking my hat off if i was wearing one.
> 
> ...


also on uk forum
[/quote]

yet more thin discised abuse. you use sarcasm to hide the facts that you know nothing about me
i dont send up threads or make derailments.
my points about guns and every other issue are not "crap" and the fact that other members get into trouble is their fault not mine.
and who cares where i go for my holidays i only asked for advise .you pick on my colour and sexuality like its a offensive thing.

maybe you should spend more time taking on my points and less time looking for things to moan about.........get a life
[/quote]

this is bizarro...like the machinist.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> I havnt got a problem with the guy personally, this is the internet he can say and think what he likes.
> But to create another account to start a thread about himself is ever so slightly lame!!!


dave mcg has been around a while Neal and is not this patriot person.

as for patriot ignor him/her/whatever and it will go away.

dixon


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

ProdigalMarine said:


> i see this ever popular member is picking up friend along the way


he's like president bush walking through congress.
everyone hates him but he's there to state his opinion and no one can say sh*t to him.
[/quote]

You should be court marshalled


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> I havnt got a problem with the guy personally, this is the internet he can say and think what he likes.
> But to create another account to start a thread about himself is ever so slightly lame!!!


dave mcg has been around a while Neal and is not this patriot person.

as for patriot ignor him/her/whatever and it will go away.

dixon
[/quote]
Really? Then why are they using the same computer?

Last warning you will get from me Patriot....start anymore of the attention getting threads and I will suspend your account.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I havnt got a problem with the guy personally, this is the internet he can say and think what he likes.
> But to create another account to start a thread about himself is ever so slightly lame!!!


dave mcg has been around a while Neal and is not this patriot person.

as for patriot ignor him/her/whatever and it will go away.

dixon
[/quote]
Really? Then why are they using the same computer?

Last warning you will get from me Patriot....start anymore of the attention getting threads and I will suspend your account.
[/quote]

busted patriot








now thats what i call gettin


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I havnt got a problem with the guy personally, this is the internet he can say and think what he likes.
> But to create another account to start a thread about himself is ever so slightly lame!!!


dave mcg has been around a while Neal and is not this patriot person.

as for patriot ignor him/her/whatever and it will go away.

dixon
[/quote]
Really? Then why are they using the same computer?
[/quote]

Oh christ, hahahaha


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Patriot has been
View attachment 110086


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice, Mike.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Actually, bringing gun control arguments into every post about someone's new guns would be derailment, IMO...and it is most certainly trolling. Please just stay out of those threads. Thank you.


Well said


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Really? Then why are they using the same computer?


>


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hahaha :rasp: 0wned


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you got ()WNED!









View attachment 110134


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Really? Then why are they using the same computer?
> Last warning you will get from me Patriot....start anymore of the attention getting threads and I will suspend your account.


BUHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Unlucky, Patriot.

Unlucky.

He's obviously not that clever, or he'd of used a proxy to access his "patriot" account


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I havnt got a problem with the guy personally, this is the internet he can say and think what he likes.
> But to create another account to start a thread about himself is ever so slightly lame!!!


dave mcg has been around a while Neal and is not this patriot person.

as for patriot ignor him/her/whatever and it will go away.

dixon
[/quote]
Really? Then why are they using the same computer?

Last warning you will get from me Patriot....start anymore of the attention getting threads and I will suspend your account.
[/quote]
LMAO, im suprised at you dixon, i could see that a mile off








Patiot, self pwnage is bad hmmmmkay


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> I havnt got a problem with the guy personally, this is the internet he can say and think what he likes.
> But to create another account to start a thread about himself is ever so slightly lame!!!


dave mcg has been around a while Neal and is not this patriot person.

as for patriot ignor him/her/whatever and it will go away.

dixon
[/quote]
Really? Then why are they using the same computer?

Last warning you will get from me Patriot....start anymore of the attention getting threads and I will suspend your account.
[/quote]
LMAO, im suprised at you dixon, i could see that a mile off








Patiot, self pwnage is bad hmmmmkay
[/quote]

i am not up on all this patriot thing so as i am not here much but i do know that dave is about on a few forums.

as its the same person is this not a member violation creating 2 accounts and if so with the multiple warnings so far a ban should be considered.
both accounts should be banned as it is a total piss take and meant to wind up the members here.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DiXoN said:


> as its the same person is this not a member violation creating 2 accounts and if so with the multiple warnings so far a ban should be considered.
> both accounts should be banned as it is a total piss take and meant to wind up the members here.










Yessir TOS violation, trolling, harrassment
















Patriot


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Well after a bit of digging round the various forums I now have his mobile phone number and home address....so hopefully wont be getting anymore crap posted by him.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

patriot said:


> guys before i say my say i would like to state that this is absolutly not a flaming thread infact i would be bold enough to say that its almost an appreciation comment.
> 
> I have hardly been on piranha fury of late and bored the other day i thought why not cruise the forums for a few minutes.well an HOUR later i was still here reading the work of a master and i say that after taking my hat off if i was wearing one.
> 
> ...


also on uk forum
[/quote]

yet more thin discised abuse. you use sarcasm to hide the facts that you know nothing about me
i dont send up threads or make derailments.
my points about guns and every other issue are not "crap" and the fact that other members get into trouble is their fault not mine.
and who cares where i go for my holidays i only asked for advise .you pick on my colour and sexuality like its a offensive thing.

maybe you should spend more time taking on my points and less time looking for things to moan about.........get a life
[/quote]

LOL -so not only did he start a new acount to talk about himself, but he actually replied back to his alter-ego to create an argument with himself.









This isn't normal.








I guess some people have a definite agenda when they post on these message boards of getting their need for attention met. When this need isn't met in the real world or the cyber-world, it creates a type of desperation that leads to some unusual behavior.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What the heck?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> Well after a bit of digging round the various forums I now have his mobile phone number and home address....so hopefully wont be getting anymore crap posted by him.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I notice he is still allowed to post neith of his accounts have been banned or deleted. what gives?

I thought that violating the TOS is a big violation. Shouldnt he at least be suspended while his issue is being looked at? Thats how the system works here right?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

if you check his account,hes been active today but no posts.maybe he realizes how dumb hes been. we all like a bit of banter and sometimes say stupid things (especially when drunk!) but what sort of kick can be gained from drawing people into saying things they dont really mean,then have the cheek to call them racist etc?
i assume neither has been banned so as to give him another chance, now he has been rumbled, to participate without causing any further bother.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I think it's a case of the assclown finally getting caught and being owned by the ASSMAN.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

his first account on here (Dave_mcg) has been active for a while now, and has actually posted some decent stuff. God knows what made him turn into this kinda troll but there you go...!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

what is the point of having two names anyways?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> what is the point of having two names anyways?


so you can start threads about yourself without looking stupid.
doesnt always work though :laugh:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> his first account on here (Dave_mcg) has been active for a while now, and has actually posted some decent stuff. God knows what made him turn into this kinda troll but there you go...!


its strange for him to turn out like this but he should be punished and i really dont see anyway back for him.
its not my place to decide these things so it will be left upto the staff here or MAB but this is a major rule break and needs sorting out.
dave is also a member on the uk piranha forum could this have something to do with it.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> dave is also a member on the uk piranha forum could this have something to do with it.


It certainly had nothing to do with the admin over there, and I have infomred them of Dave_mcg as he had started a post in one of their forums about Patriot over here.

I have no diea if his plans were to discredit the UK section here or just to get attention but for whatever reason he has blown his cover and its out in the open now!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> dave is also a member on the uk piranha forum could this have something to do with it.


It certainly had nothing to do with the admin over there, and I have infomred them of Dave_mcg as he had started a post in one of their forums about Patriot over here.

I have no diea if his plans were to discredit the UK section here or just to get attention but for whatever reason he has blown his cover and its out in the open now!!
[/quote]
The plot thickens!!!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> dave is also a member on the uk piranha forum could this have something to do with it.


It certainly had nothing to do with the admin over there, and I have infomred them of Dave_mcg as he had started a post in one of their forums about Patriot over here.

I have no diea if his plans were to discredit the UK section here or just to get attention but for whatever reason he has blown his cover and its out in the open now!!
[/quote]

i was not meaning it was coming from any staff there but maybe a chance by him as you said to discredit the UK section here or maybe he was just pissing about having a laugh.
the thing is only he knows and why should we care its over get rid move on SORTED.

is there any news on what is happening is this being discussed or is that it just a warning


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> is there any news on what is happening is this being discussed or is that it just a warning


If it is certain he has multiple accounts (which I think it is) then I'll bring it up with admin and see what will happen. As mentioned it may be a good case for MAB and maybe Dave/Patriot would like to defend themselves to them?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> is there any news on what is happening is this being discussed or is that it just a warning


If it is certain he has multiple accounts (which I think it is) then I'll bring it up with admin and see what will happen. As mentioned it may be a good case for MAB and maybe Dave/Patriot would like to defend themselves to them?
[/quote]

ok then.
as bad as it is i still thinks its funny but rules are rules.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

DiXoN said:


> dave is also a member on the uk piranha forum could this have something to do with it.


It certainly had nothing to do with the admin over there, and I have infomred them of Dave_mcg as he had started a post in one of their forums about Patriot over here.

I have no diea if his plans were to discredit the UK section here or just to get attention but for whatever reason he has blown his cover and its out in the open now!!
[/quote]

i was not meaning it was coming from any staff there but maybe a chance by him as you said to discredit the UK section here or maybe he was just pissing about having a laugh.

[/quote]

My theory is that dave mcg is gay and he found a safe way of "coming out" to the P-Fury community and express his opinions by creating an alter-ego.
Just my theory , anyway.

Oh..and.....OWNED!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok...firstoff...Patriot has only received one warning on this site. He was suspended and it was discussed with MAB. The ultimate result was that he received a warning and was let back on the forums. 
Then these threads popped up with him using the other username. I didnt suspend him for it because I was curious to see what his response would be. We have had cases where 2 users were posting from work and had the same IP...and with Dave being a member for so long....it was odd that he would now revert back to that old account.
We dont necessarily suspend people for using multiple accounts. We will usually disable one of the accounts, give the a warning not to do it again and then see how they react. That is what was done in this case. The Dave account has had his posting privileges revoked and Patriot was given another warning. If he ever comes back...which I doubt because all his credibility has been shot....we will see how he reacts and go from there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

While you're all here, take a second to vote on Aquarank.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> While you're all here, take a second to vote on Aquarank.


Oh my god, that is the funniest pic ever. Since I changed my name I might as well use that pic...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> Well after a bit of digging round the various forums I now have his mobile phone number and home address....so hopefully wont be getting anymore crap posted by him.


are you going to post them then ?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh yes, Craig.

Do please post them, It'd be awfully fun.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

not getting posted, but they werent hard to find seems he is a member of various boards and insists on posting his contact details when selling stuff.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> not getting posted, but they werent hard to find seems he is a member of various boards and insists on posting his contact details when selling stuff.


oh yeh..







didnt take long to find it


----------

